#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  circular base plate

## m_arraj

Assalamo alaikom



Excel sheet to design circular base plate and anchors (till 32 anchors)See More: circular base plate

----------


## enricogargoles

Peace be unto you my friend.. Shukran Kabir,Mohandes!

----------


## samirpj

thanks

----------


## ferryhsitohang

Thanks

----------


## inhenyerosibil

Thank you..

----------


## cborlando24

Thank you!!!

----------


## phao

Much appreciated!

----------


## Vicenteee

Thanks

----------


## arturom

Thanks

----------

